# Food Porn Thread



## ComeTurismO (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm really liking the idea of Online's thread. Unfortunately, none of you boobs are following it so far.
Post pictures of sexy food. Or your breakfast/lunch/dinner.
Like this:


----------



## Veho (Mar 14, 2015)

You call that food porn? Bah   








Spoiler: NSFW!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Le hot-dog du jour


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Bread is life


----------



## DarkFlare69 (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 14, 2015)

Damn media tags damn vimeo blah blah blah


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

Suddenly I'm hungry


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 14, 2015)

You know, for Pi day!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 14, 2015)

This poutine looks awfully delicious


----------



## DoJo_Master (Mar 14, 2015)

wtf did I find..


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 14, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> This poutine looks awfully delicious
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Literal food orgasm


 
Eyyyyyy, maybe some of the non-Canadians here will actually figure out what poutine is now!


Vulpes Abnocto said:


> -why Vulpes why-
> 
> You know, for Pi day!


Yea! Actually, today at 9:26 was the most accurate Pi day in 100 years!


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

Pizza + Fries = Poutine of Gross Awfully fat and Delicious food. If only it could have Bacon, my life would be complete


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 15, 2015)

I didn't want to see "NSFW" pictures, but I was hoping for something more like #16 or #13...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

ComeTurismO said:


> I didn't want to see "NSFW" pictures, but I was hoping for something more like #16 or #13...


To be fair, you DID name the thread "Food Porn Thread"


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

Who wraps their cilantro bacon macaroni hot dog in a newspaper? That's just silly


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 15, 2015)

Orgasmic. I love it.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 15, 2015)

I"m hungry


----------



## ComeTurismO (Mar 15, 2015)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> To be fair, you DID name the thread "Food Porn Thread"


 
...I got to give you that. But there's this really hot Twitter account named "Food Porn" where the guy posts DELICIOUSSSSSSSSSSSSS pictures of food.


----------



## Flame (Mar 15, 2015)

Should the thread be called "food prawn thread"


----------



## Vipera (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -snip-


 
Ooooooo chili cheese dogs on steroids. Sounds like my type of meal


----------



## Veho (Mar 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


Can I have that without the wiener? Because at this point, all it does is detract from the flavor of the condiments and takes up space.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> Can I have that without the wiener? Because at this point, all it does is detract from the flavor of the condiments and takes up space.


 
no.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Mar 17, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> no.


 

YOU MUST TAKE THE WIENER!


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 17, 2015)

Veho said:


> Can I have that without the wiener? Because at this point, all it does is detract from the flavor of the condiments and takes up space.


 
Partake of the wiener, dear brother. You will soon find that it is the ideal delivery means for condiments of this variety. Partake of the wiener, and it will make you pure.


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)

Hmmmmmm.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> Hmmmmmm.
> 
> -snip-


 
One less patty and I'd be down for that


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (Mar 18, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> -perfect amount of cheesy garbage-


 
Kinda like that, yeah XD


----------



## VinsCool (Mar 18, 2015)




----------



## VinsCool (Apr 28, 2015)

I'm still hungry


----------



## lytro (Apr 28, 2015)

this thread makes me want to play with my wiener



Spoiler


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 28, 2015)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> You know, for Pi day!


Mmmmmmm. That feels so good.


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 28, 2015)

*This shit looks tasty:*


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 28, 2015)

VinsCool said:


> I'm still hungry


I know what you can have


----------



## lytro (Apr 28, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I know what you can have


 

wiener!


----------



## GhostLatte (Apr 28, 2015)

lytro said:


> wiener!


I was gonna offer a piece of pie, but whatever.


----------



## DoJo_Master (Apr 29, 2015)

Cherry Pie said:


> I was gonna offer a piece of pie, but whatever.


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 1, 2015)

VinsCool said:


>


 
Good lord no


----------



## VinsCool (May 1, 2015)




----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 1, 2015)

That's better


----------

